# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CHERYL STUDER



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Born on a day like today in 1955.

A brief summary about Cheryl Studer in some of her best roles


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

In the article the author states that Studer never sang Salome live. While true that she never sang the role in _staged_ performances, she did sing the role in concert.

In '91 she sang the Schlußszene in Salzburg (Felsenreitschule) with Sinopoli and the Dresden: https://archive.salzburgerfestspiele.at/print/Program.aspx?name&pid=1729&suitelang=de&typ=3&serieid=14&fbclid=IwAR1nf4qgpMjcMxHokRICkIR81K4DD1YsJ1ImMnd4jTWX2mZsby_XZLRcgEU%3B 

In '97, she also sang Salome in Amsterdam with Chailly and the Concertgebouw: https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/balans-tussen-zangers-en-orkest-zoek-in-salome~bc7c4d98/


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Since we have been lately on a _Vier letzte Lieder_ tear, this is a good moment to introduce this gorgeous recording by Studer. *Konzerthaus, Vienna, 29 November 1995, Wiener Symphoniker, Ingo Metzmacher*
I am especially smitten with her _Im Abendrot, _at 14:00. She truly captures the autumnal feel of the song. Or put another way, plays it like a Stradivarius.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Adding a few selections of her as Elettra, in _Idomeneo_.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

ALT said:


> Adding a couple of selections of her as Elettra, in _Idomeneo_.


 I like this opera because of Elettra, and this is one of the best Elettras.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

That's funny that she never did _Salome_ onstage. I associate this role with her since I have her recording of the role under Sinopoli (as well as her Four Last Songs under the same conductor). Happy birthday.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Monsalvat said:


> That's funny that she never did _Salome_ onstage. I associate this role with her since I have her recording of the role under Sinopoli (as well as her Four Last Songs under the same conductor). Happy birthday.


It is not unusual. Maybe she was not offered the role (doubtful) or maybe no productions agreed with her? Only she knows. But at least she can claim to have sung the role in concert, as per further above.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> I like this opera because of Elettra, and this is one of the best Elettras.


Without doubt.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

ALT said:


> It is not unusual. Maybe she was not offered the role (doubtful) or maybe no productions agreed with her? Only she knows. But at least she can claim to have sung the role in concert, as per further above.


Maybe she was offered the same production as Catherine Malfitano in Germany.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Since I uploaded above a few selections of Studer as Elettra, it occurred to me to see what else is on YouTube and I ran into Birgit Nilsson in the part. I knew she had sung it early on in her career and was expecting something no less than at least decent, given the wide level of respect she enjoys. I am posting an excerpt here just so folks can hear how appalling she was in it. Why? Because.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> Maybe she was offered the same production as Catherine Malfitano in Germany.


Is that the one released on video or am I thinking of someone else? Maria Ewing maybe?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Well, these productions both contained full frontal.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> Well, these productions both contained full frontal.


Ok. Evidently the kind of demands that very few are able and willing to do. Personally, I don’t see the need for such affronts when the character and its situations can and should be transmitted vocally first and foremost.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

ALT said:


> Since we have been lately on a _Vier letzte Lieder_ tear, this is a good moment to introduce this gorgeous recording by Studer. *Konzerthaus, Vienna, 29 November 1995, Wiener Symphoniker, Ingo Metzmacher*
> I am especially smitten with her _Im Abendrot, _at 14:00. She truly captures the autumnal feel of the song. Or put another way, plays it like a Stradivarius.


Man that lady can sing. Darker core down low and a janowitz shimmer up top! End of number 1 surprised me with a couple of off pitch moments, I was thinking La Studer was perfect 😁! BuT perfect is really a lesser point. She just seems to understand how anything she is singing is supposed to go. And - that small matter - is able to deliver it.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ScottK said:


> Man that lady can sing. Darker core down low and a janowitz shimmer up top! End of number 1 surprised me with a couple of off pitch moments, I was thinking La Studer was perfect 😁! BuT perfect is really a lesser point. She just seems to understand how anything she is singing is supposed to go. And - that small matter - is able to deliver it.


Hear Hear: _*She just seems to understand how anything she is singing is supposed to go. And - that small matter - is able to deliver it.*_


----------

